# Guide to Create 1:1 Legal CopyProtected CD/DVD Backups



## quad master (May 18, 2005)

*
Guide to Create 1:1 Legal CopyProtected CD/DVD Backups
*
*
Note: 
- Use this Tutorial only to make legal backups of your Copy Protected CD or DVD as we all have a right to have one.

- Dont use this guide to make illegal backups of your copyprotected CD/DVD for distribution amoung your friends.

- Any misuse of this tutorial for illegal purpose is completely your responsibility.

- Some where i have used black stripes , its just used to protect my Copyprotected CD.

*

*Hardware Required*
- Any Basic AMD or Intel based Computer
- CD/DVD Rom 
- CD/DVD Writer

*Softwares Required *

- *ClonyXXL 2.0.1.5*
A copy prtection scanner 
Download:- *www.free-downloads.net/programs/Clony_XXL_2_0_1_5

- *Alcoholer [Latest] *
Passes Settings to Alcohol to create a Image File of the CopyProtection
Detected with ClonyXXL 
Download:- *www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/Alcoholer.shtml

- *Alcohol 120% Full [Latest] *
Used to create a Image file of the CopyProtected CD/DVD
and also used to Burn the CopyProtected Image file to CD/DVD.
Website:- *www.alcohol-soft.com/
Download:- *trial.alcohol-soft.com/en/ 


*Method*

1.> Start ClonyXXL and insert the Copy Protected CD/DVD in you Optical Drive
and select that particular Drive.

*Clony XXL Interface*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL1.jpg

2.> Hit the Scan Button. Keep the default scan options.

*Select the Drive where CD/DVD is inserted*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL2.jpg

*Clony XXL in scanning progress*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL3.jpg



3.> After a few time it will ask if you have installed the contents of the CD on 
your PC if its a game then point the folder where the game in intalled or click 
cancel if you have not installed. Then after scanning has been finised it will 
show you the copyprotection used by that CD/DVD. 

*Note:* The more the number of Skulls the more complicated and tougher
to break copy protection is used.

*Asks if any any content from Copyprotected CD/DVD is Installed while 
scanning. If you installed any game or any software point the folder else click no*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL4.jpg

*Later Scan Progress*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL5.jpg

*Scan Complete*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/ClonyXXL6.jpg

4.> Now Open Alcoholer select the copy protection detected by ClonyXXL if 
only skulls were detected with Unknown Protection select General Protected 
CD. Launch Alcohol120% from Alcoholer.

*Select proper copyprotection from the drop down list here.
Whatever Clony XXL Detects*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcoholer1.jpg

*Click on Start Alcohol 120% to Launch Alcohol*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcoholer2.jpg

5.> Now automatically all the copyprotection settings for that particular copyprotection will be passed on to Alcohol.Select Alcoholer Profile from the 
Dropdown Box in Alcohol.

*Click on to Create Image*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol1.jpg

*Select Alcoholer as Datatype*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol2.jpg

*Select Drive where the Copy Protected CD/DVD is inserted *
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol3.jpg

6.> Now create a Image as .mds and save it on your HDD anywhere.

*Type any suitable name for your Image and select Image Format as .mds*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol4.jpg

*Image Creation in Progress*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol5.jpg

*Created Image will be shown in Alcohol*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol6.jpg

7.> Now to Check if the Image is created properly just mount that image in 
Alcohol120% virtual drive and scan that image with ClonyXXL.It should show 
the same protection as shown with the CopyProteced CD/DVD

*Mount the Image in Alcohol120% Virtual Drive*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol7.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Alcohol8.jpg

*Launch Clony XXL and select Alcohol120% Virtual Drive*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Clony1.jpg

*After scan the image files copyprotection matches so success*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/Clony2.jpg

8.> Now burn the Image to the CD/DVD with Alcohol 120% thats it Done

*Follow this and you are done*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/AlcoholBurn1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/AlcoholBurn2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/TE/AlcoholBurn3.jpg

You have successfully created a 1:1 Backup of your CopyProtected CD/DVD
Enjoy

Hope you all liked this Guide.
Do let me know your feedback on this.


----------



## whim_gen (May 18, 2005)

Veeeeeeeeeeeery Professionally done.
Will use this when the necessity Arises.
Ciao


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*Nice...*

Nice Tutorial... If you can add the use of BlindWrite too, it will be complete.


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

a very helpful tut ... btw you shud have used aray scanner instead of clony xxl ... the people at the alcohol forum also recommend aray scanner and it is also more easier n simpler... anywayz a very good tut.. keep up the good n hard work 

n yipeeee this is my 200th post


----------



## bharat_r (May 18, 2005)

Really informative....no need to worry about some of my badly scratched game CDs.


----------



## quad master (May 18, 2005)

thanks for appreciating my efforts.

@ mohit - Thanks for telling me about "aray scanner" i didnt knew abt it.

@GameAddict - i cud have done it for blind write but dont have time.
sorry to dissapoint you mate.


----------



## GameAddict (May 19, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> @GameAddict - i cud have done it for blind write but dont have time.
> sorry to dissapoint you mate.




I was not asking for myself. I am comfy with the above tools. Just for the sake of completness of Backup Tutorial, because every protection can't be backed-up using Alcohol.


----------



## quad master (May 19, 2005)

Buddy you are getting it wrong here Alcoholer is passing the 
settings to Alcohol.

The Alcoholer Profile is used in Alcohol so id does backup up 
every possible CD Protection which exists in Alcoholer.

Hope that answers ur doubt


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

Excellent  Didn't kno bout this alcoholer thingy  Good job


----------

